# Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten



## Klutten (26. März 2009)

*Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

*Microsoft bietet neue Studentenrabatte an 
*

 Microsoft hat eine neue Seite ins Leben gerufen, auf der demnächst ein extrem vergünstigtes Angebot für Studenten zu finden ist. Auf „Das wahre Office“ wird es möglich sein, *Office 2007 Ultimate für 52 Euro* und *Vista Ultimate (Upgrade) für* *56 Euro* zu erwerben. 

Der Preis für die umfangreichste aller Office-Versionen sinkt damit von ~260 Euro auf ~50 Euro, was einen mehr als deutlichen Preisnachlass bedeutet. Im Paket von Office 2007 Ultimate sind die jeweils aktuellen Versionen Access 2007, Excel 2007, Groove 2007, InfoPath 2007, OneNote 2007, Outlook 2007, PowerPoint 2007, Publisher 2007 und Word 2007 enthalten.

Die Webseite ist momentan noch gesperrt, es sind aber bereits die Preise sichtbar. Ebenso unbekannt ist, ob dieses Angebot nur für Studenten oder aber auch für Schüler und Lehrkräfte gilt.

Dem Quelltest der Seite wurde aber anscheinend schon das Datum des Angebotsbeginns entlockt - der 03.04.09

Quelle: ComputerBase


----------



## jaiby (27. März 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Kleiner Tipp: Geht mal auf die Seite und macht das Fenster kleiner  Der Klickschutz verschwindet und man kann bestellen 

Microdoof 


Wie geil! Ich habs entdeckt, weil mein Notebookdisplay nicht hoch genug war. Beim runterscrollen konnte ich dann zumindest auf die Vistabestellung zugreifen. Und dann hab ichs einfach mal ausprobiert 

Gruß Jakob


----------



## GoZoU (27. März 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Wer die Features von Windows Vista Ultimate nicht braucht, kann Business weiterhin kostenlos über MDSNAA beziehen, aber Office Ultimate ist so gut wie gekauft 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Hardrunner (27. März 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

wie doof die doch sind 

University & TAFE Student Discount Microsoft Office Ultimate 2007 > Microsoft Office Uni Student Discount Microsoft Office Student Discount Version

hier könnt ihrs kaufen


----------



## Fokka (28. März 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Gilt anscheinend nur für Studenten in AUSTRALIEN! Steht so zumindest in den TOU. Aber wieso dann in Euro??


----------



## Hackman (30. März 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Tja, netter Trick das überdeckende PNG wegzuskalieren, aber bestellen lässt sich's trotzdem noch nicht, soweit ich gesehen habe. Links für Deutschland sind im Quelltext noch nicht zu finden. 
Hier die AGB  
Aktion startet am 3.April


----------



## Bonsai (30. März 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Wer die Features von Windows Vista Ultimate nicht braucht, kann Business weiterhin kostenlos über MDSNAA beziehen, aber Office Ultimate ist so gut wie gekauft
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Kann dir nur zustimmen. Das hätten die Schon viel Früher so machen können. Ab Anfang April hat OpenOffice Urlaub.


----------



## klefreak (30. März 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

bin gespannt ob da auch was für uns Österreicher drinnen ist
mfg Klemens


----------



## Metty79 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*



Fokka schrieb:


> Gilt anscheinend nur für Studenten in AUSTRALIEN! Steht so zumindest in den TOU. Aber wieso dann in Euro??



Also ich lese da "AUD$" nicht Euro, also Australische Dollar.


----------



## meppusch (31. März 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Ich sehe da € also Euro ?!?


----------



## klefreak (31. März 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

ich sehe auch €, allerdings wenn man mittels des "fensterverkleinerntricks" versucht so ein office zu kaufen kommt man auf eine weiter Seite wo folgende UNIVERSITÄTEN zugelassen sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (1. April 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

oh das is ja ein super angebot ! na hoffentlich auch für schüler, dann gönn ich mir glaub ich auch mal vist


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (4. April 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Kann es sein das die Seite immer noch nicht online gegangen ist?
Weiß irgendwer da mittlerweile etwas genaueres?


----------



## Driftking007 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Leider weiß ich auch nichts genaueres doch als ich das fenster ganz klein gemacht habe konnte ich die sprachen auswäheln und da gibt es: Italien, Kanada, usa, england, spanien, schweden, dänemark, australien und noch mehr, doch man kann noch nicht deutsch auswählen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (4. April 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

50€ sind immernoch mehr als die 0€ die ich für OpenOffice bezahle. Für mich als Student reicht OpenOffice absolut aus.


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (5. April 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> 50€ sind immernoch mehr als die 0€ die ich für OpenOffice bezahle. Für mich als Student reicht OpenOffice absolut aus.



Wir dürfen nur für unsere Ausarbeitungen nur die MS-Produkte benutzen. Ich auch schon selber Datein aus OO nicht richtig in MS Office öffnen konnte. War alles verschoben und zum Teil haben auch Teile gefehlt. Deswegen werde ich auch weiterhin MS benutzen da habe ich wenigsten keine Probleme.


----------



## Jami (6. April 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Maaaaan! Ich hab mir gerade vor 2 Wochen für 120€ Home and Student geholt 
Und jetzt das.


----------



## Familion (6. April 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Wir dürfen nur für unsere Ausarbeitungen nur die MS-Produkte benutzen. Ich auch schon selber Datein aus OO nicht richtig in MS Office öffnen konnte. War alles verschoben und zum Teil haben auch Teile gefehlt. Deswegen werde ich auch weiterhin MS benutzen da habe ich wenigsten keine Probleme.



Und wir sollen unsere Ausarbeitungen bevorzugt im pdf Format abgeben, was mit OpenOffice immerhin schon gleich implementiert ist und man keinen externen converter bemühen muss.
Im Moment sehe ich es wirklich nicht ein, für MS Office Geld auszugeben, auch wenn es zugegebenermaßen ab und zu ätzend ist, wenn man ein Format ins andere konvertieren möchte.


----------



## klefreak (6. April 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*



Familion schrieb:


> Und wir sollen unsere Ausarbeitungen bevorzugt im pdf Format abgeben, was mit OpenOffice immerhin schon gleich implementiert ist und man keinen externen converter bemühen muss.
> Im Moment sehe ich es wirklich nicht ein, für MS Office Geld auszugeben, auch wenn es zugegebenermaßen ab und zu ätzend ist, wenn man ein Format ins andere konvertieren möchte.




naja, auch in office 2007 ist ein save as PDF vorhanden, gibts auch für ältere office versionen gratis zum downloaden 

@topic: ich denke dass diese Seite keine brauchbraren angebote für uns europäer bringen wird ;(

mfg KLemens


----------



## meppusch (8. April 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Schade ILS ist nicht mit dabei


----------



## dubidubidupdidu (8. April 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Der Klickschutz ist entfernt und man kann jetzt bestellen. Werd ich gleich mal tun


----------



## Matze1970 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab hier folgenden Link gefunden:

http://store.digitalriver.com/servlet/Co...e=universities#


Microsoft® – Das Wahre Office Verkaufsaktion 

Diese Verkaufsaktion unterliegt den nachfolgenden Bestimmungen. Alle Teilnehmer erklären sich damit einverstanden, durch diese Bestimmungen gebunden zu sein. 

*Programmbeschreibung:*
Alle an Hochschulen Studierenden, die bezugsberechtigt sind, können auf der Seite der Verkaufsaktion wie weiter unten näher beschrieben einkaufen. 

*Dauer der Verkaufsaktion:*
Dieses Angebot beginnt am 8. April 2009 um 0:00 Uhr pazifische Sommerzeit. Sämtliche Einkäufe müssen auf der Website der Verkaufsaktion bis zum 31. Dezember 2009 um 23:59 Uhr pazifische Standardzeit getätigt sein; zu diesem Zeitpunkt endet das Angebot.

Microsoft behält sich das Recht vor, diese Verkaufsaktion jederzeit zu verlängern oder zu beenden. 

*Bezugsberechtigung im Rahmen der Verkaufsaktion:*
Dieses Angebot gilt nur für bezugsberechtigte Studierende, die bei einer in Deutschland ansässigen staatlichen oder stattlich anerkannten Hochschule eingeschrieben sind. Dieses Angebot ist nicht übertragbar. Jeder bezugsberechtigte Studierende kann eines der jeweiligen Produkte erwerben (muss er aber nicht). 

Die folgenden Bedingungen definieren die Bezugsberechtigung der Studierenden im Rahmen der Verkaufsaktion: 

1. *Liste bereits genehmigter Hochschulen:* Eingeschrieben bei einer Hochschule in Deutschland, die auf der Liste der bereits genehmigten Hochschulen enthalten ist, _oder_
*Übermittlung eines Beitritts einer Hochschule:* Übermittlung eines überprüfbaren Beitritts der Hochschule durch das Validierungsverfahren; _und_
2. Die Person muss an einer Ausbildungseinrichtung in Deutschland studieren und aktiv bei mindestens 0,5 Kursen eingeschrieben sein. Auf Verlangen muss ein Nachweis der Einschreibung vorgelegt werden können.​Microsoft oder ein benannter Vertragspartner kann mit Ihnen Kontakt aufnehmen, um zu überprüfen, ob Sie ein derzeit eingeschriebener Studierender sind. Sofern keine Unterlagen bereitgestellt werden, die darlegen, dass Sie ein derzeit eingeschriebener Studierender sind, haften Sie gegenüber Microsoft für die Differenz zwischen dem von Ihnen bezahlten Preis und dem geschätzten Einzelhandelspreis für die Software. 

Microsoft kann nach alleinigem Ermessen andere Formen der Validierung zulassen, um die Bezugsberechtigung festzustellen, wenn keine gültige E-Mail-Adresse vorhanden ist. 

*Programmbeschreibung:*
Bezugsberechtigte Studierende können bis zu eine Lizenz für jedes der drei nachfolgenden Produkte erwerben: 
1. Microsoft® Office Ultimate 2007 (€52,00): Zeitlich unbeschränkte Lizenz mit folgenden Anwendungen: 

Access® 2007
Excel® 2007
InfoPath® 2007
Groove® 2007
OneNote® 2007
Outlook® 2007 mit Business Contact Manager *(siehe "Erhalt der Software" weiter unten)
PowerPoint® 2007
Publisher 2007
Word 2007
2. Microsoft Office Language Pack 2007 (€12,00): Zeitlich unbeschränkte Lizenz für ein einzelnes Language Pack mit folgender Anwendung: 

Office Language Pack 2007 (hier klicken für die verfügbaren Sprachen)
3. Windows Vista® Ultimate Upgrade (€56,00): Zeitlich unbeschränkte Lizenz mit folgender Anwendung: 

*Um eine Lizenz für Windows Vista Ultimate Upgrade erwerben zu können, müssen sie ein lizenzierter Nutzer eines der folgenden Produkte sein:
*Qualifizierendes Betriebssystem für den Erwerb von einer Lizenz für Windows Upgrade*

*Windows Vista (32-bit or 64-bit)*
     Business (N, K, KN) / HINWEIS: “N”, “K”, und “KN” sind spezielle Editionen, die für bestimmte Märkte verfügbar sind
     Business Blade PC Edition
     Ultimate
     Home Premium
     Home Basic 

*Windows XP (32-bit or 64-bit)*
     XP Professional
     XP Tablet PC Edition
     XP Pro N
     XP Pro Blade PC Edition
     XP Home Edition


*Kaufbeschränkungen:*
Bezugsberechtigte Studierende können bis zu drei Lizenzen erwerben, jedoch nicht mehr als eine Lizenz für jedes der drei weiter oben genannten Produkte pro gültiger E-Mail-Adresse oder Rechnungsadresse. 

*Erhalt der Software:*
Bezugsberechtigte Studierende erhalten die Software durch Download oder Bestellung einer DVD auf der offiziellen Website der Verkaufsaktion. Die Kosten für die Bestellung der DVD(s) betragen €13,00. Microsoft Office Language Pack 2007 ist nicht auf DVD erhältlich. *Business Contact Manager erfordert einen separaten Download. Bei Bestellung einer DVD ist Business Contact Manager auf einer separaten Diskette enthalten. 

*Erhalt von Produktschlüsseln:*
Produktschlüssel werden auf der Seite mit der Bestätigung des Kaufs bereitgestellt und an die bezugsberechtigte E-Mail-Adresse des Studierenden bei der Hochschule gesendet, die während des Kaufs auf der Website der Verkaufsaktion eingegeben wurde. 

*Organisator:*
Organisator dieses Programms ist Microsoft Corporation, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, WA 98052, USA. 

Microsoft® – Das Wahre Office Verkaufsaktion

Diese Verkaufsaktion unterliegt den nachfolgenden Bestimmungen. Alle Teilnehmer erklären sich damit einverstanden, durch diese Bestimmungen gebunden zu sein.

*Programmbeschreibung:*
Alle an Hochschulen Studierenden, die bezugsberechtigt sind, können auf der Seite der Verkaufsaktion wie weiter unten näher beschrieben einkaufen.

*Dauer der Verkaufsaktion:*
Dieses Angebot beginnt am 8. April 2009 um 0:00 Uhr pazifische Sommerzeit. Sämtliche Einkäufe müssen auf der Website der Verkaufsaktion bis zum 31. Dezember 2009 um 23:59 Uhr pazifische Standardzeit getätigt sein; zu diesem Zeitpunkt endet das Angebot.

Microsoft behält sich das Recht vor, diese Verkaufsaktion jederzeit zu verlängern oder zu beenden.

*Bezugsberechtigung im Rahmen der Verkaufsaktion:*
Dieses Angebot gilt nur für bezugsberechtigte Studierende, die bei einer in Deutschland ansässigen staatlichen oder stattlich anerkannten Hochschule eingeschrieben sind. Dieses Angebot ist nicht übertragbar. Jeder bezugsberechtigte Studierende kann eines der jeweiligen Produkte erwerben (muss er aber nicht).

Die folgenden Bedingungen definieren die Bezugsberechtigung der Studierenden im Rahmen der Verkaufsaktion:
1. *Liste bereits genehmigter Hochschulen:* Eingeschrieben bei einer Hochschule in Deutschland, die auf der <a target="_blank" href="http://store.digitalriver.com/servlet/ControllerServlet?Action=Conten
tTheme&Env=BASE&Locale=de_DE&SiteID=msshde&pbPage=universities">Liste der bereits genehmigten Hochschulen[/url] enthalten ist, _oder_
*Übermittlung eines Beitritts einer Hochschule:* Übermittlung eines überprüfbaren Beitritts der Hochschule durch das <a target="_blank" href="http://ms.bluehornet.com/surveys/submit_my_id/de_de">Validierungsverf
ahren[/url]; _und_
2. Die Person muss an einer Ausbildungseinrichtung in Deutschland studieren und aktiv bei mindestens 0,5 Kursen eingeschrieben sein. Auf Verlangen muss ein Nachweis der Einschreibung vorgelegt werden können. Microsoft oder ein benannter Vertragspartner kann mit Ihnen Kontakt aufnehmen, um zu überprüfen, ob Sie ein derzeit eingeschriebener Studierender sind. Sofern keine Unterlagen bereitgestellt werden, die darlegen, dass Sie ein derzeit eingeschriebener Studierender sind, haften Sie gegenüber Microsoft für die Differenz zwischen dem von Ihnen bezahlten Preis und dem geschätzten Einzelhandelspreis für die Software.

Microsoft kann nach alleinigem Ermessen andere Formen der Validierung zulassen, um die Bezugsberechtigung festzustellen, wenn keine gültige E-Mail-Adresse vorhanden ist.

*Programmbeschreibung:*
Bezugsberechtigte Studierende können bis zu eine Lizenz für jedes der drei nachfolgenden Produkte erwerben: 1. Microsoft® Office Ultimate 2007 (€52,00): Zeitlich unbeschränkte Lizenz mit folgenden Anwendungen: Access® 2007 Excel® 2007 InfoPath® 2007 Groove® 2007 OneNote® 2007 Outlook® 2007 mit Business Contact Manager *(siehe "Erhalt der Software" weiter unten) PowerPoint® 2007 Publisher 2007 Word 2007 2. Microsoft Office Language Pack 2007 (€12,00): Zeitlich unbeschränkte Lizenz für ein einzelnes Language Pack mit folgender Anwendung: Office Language Pack 2007 (<a target="_blank" href="http://office.microsoft.com/de-de/suites/HA102113681033.aspx#5">hier klicken[/url] für die verfügbaren Sprachen) 3. Windows Vista® Ultimate Upgrade (€56,00): Zeitlich unbeschränkte Lizenz mit folgender Anwendung: *Um eine Lizenz für Windows Vista Ultimate Upgrade erwerben zu können, müssen sie ein lizenzierter Nutzer eines der folgenden Produkte sein: *Qualifizierendes Betriebssystem für den Erwerb von einer Lizenz für Windows Upgrade*

*Windows Vista (32-bit or 64-bit)*
Business (N, K, KN) / HINWEIS: “N”, “K”, und “KN” sind spezielle Editionen, die für bestimmte Märkte verfügbar sind
Business Blade PC Edition
Ultimate
Home Premium
Home Basic

*Windows XP (32-bit or 64-bit)*
XP Professional
XP Tablet PC Edition
XP Pro N
XP Pro Blade PC Edition
XP Home Edition


*Kaufbeschränkungen:*
Bezugsberechtigte Studierende können bis zu drei Lizenzen erwerben, jedoch nicht mehr als eine Lizenz für jedes der drei weiter oben genannten Produkte pro gültiger E-Mail-Adresse oder Rechnungsadresse.

*Erhalt der Software:*
Bezugsberechtigte Studierende erhalten die Software durch Download oder Bestellung einer DVD auf der offiziellen Website der Verkaufsaktion. Die Kosten für die Bestellung der DVD(s) betragen €13,00. Microsoft Office Language Pack 2007 ist nicht auf DVD erhältlich. *Business Contact Manager erfordert einen separaten Download. Bei Bestellung einer DVD ist Business Contact Manager auf einer separaten Diskette enthalten.

*Erhalt von Produktschlüsseln:*
Produktschlüssel werden auf der Seite mit der Bestätigung des Kaufs bereitgestellt und an die bezugsberechtigte E-Mail-Adresse des Studierenden bei der Hochschule gesendet, die während des Kaufs auf der Website der Verkaufsaktion eingegeben wurde.

*Organisator:*
Organisator dieses Programms ist Microsoft Corporation, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, WA 98052, USA.

​Jetzt auch für deutsche Unis und Hochschulen, nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## GlockRoXx (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Ist ne nette Idee finde ich.


----------



## Tremendous (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Grade bestellt


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

wollen bestimmt die lager für win7 und office10 räumen


----------



## heisenberger (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

open office kostet nur 0€ und reicht für alle lebenslagen, wenn man als pdf speichert gibts auch keine formatierungsprobleme/öffnungsprobleme mehr.


----------



## riedochs (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Microsoft bringt neue Angebote für Studenten*

Wenn man aufwendige Dokumentationen (wie ich fuer mein Abschlussprojekt) ist man mit Office 2007 doch besser bedient. OpenOffice war grad in Sachen formatierungen das Problem, wenn es aufwendiger wurde.


----------

